# Application Musique plante occasionnellement



## remail (6 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir,

L'application "Musique" plante occasionnellement après la lecture d'un album. Elle affiche une page vierge, comme si je n'avais pas d'album enregistré. 

Votre avis ?

Merci d'avance,

Remail


----------

